# Cleaning lens



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey peeps, hope you can help. Just got a Canon EOS 400D, just wondering what everyone would recommend to clean the lens of fingerprints, etc?
I know you should keep the lens cover on but with the skylight filter I was recommended to buy the cover doesn't fit on top.

Any help much appreciated.

Nick


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I find these work well. Get them from Wilkinsons, £1.99 I think.


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

parish said:


> I find these work well. Get them from Wilkinsons, £1.99 I think.


Do you find these leave any dried on residue after using them?

Nick


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I use a light microfibre cloth. A small thin one - not like you would use on your car!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nick's CTR said:


> Do you find these leave any dried on residue after using them?
> 
> Nick


No, I use them on my specs and they look perfect when held up to the light.


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Cheers for the above info guys, will prob get some of the wipes and a MF cloth. As they both sound like a good purchase.

Nick


----------



## Hev (Sep 12, 2006)

Look out for a Pentax Cloth (available from independant Opticians). The cloth is thin microfibre and is suitable for a optical goods (spectacles lenses/camera lenses/cd's) and is machine washable. 

Personally I would avoid the 'Optical Wipe' route .......... they are paper based. Kitchen towel and tissues will scratch spectacle lenses so I am sceptical about the wipes in general. The coatings on camera lenses and spectacle lenses are identical and can be easily damaged with the wrong stuff. If there are sticky fingerprints, try isopropyl alcohol on the cloth first then polish.

Your friendly optician :wave: 
Hev x


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Any thin M/F cloth from a reputable opticians...

Gareth


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Never use any liquid product on your lens, depending on the glass it can make micro-smearing that is unremovable, use either a very very soft microfibre cloth, or a professional lens cleaning cloth.

Or if its just dust, get one of These Rocker Blowers, only £7 and really are good for cleaning your lens, i also bought one for getting water out of little gaps whilst drying a car :thumb:

Gaz


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i use a lens cloth or the bag my oakleys came in if its daylight and i'm out! last time i had to use my hankie (yes i stil carry one with me!) as it was dark and raining alot and the uv filter was continually getting wet! so had to clean it of inbetween pictures!


----------

